# [Indian NR] Dhruv Suresh 3:14.55 7x7 single!



## asacuber (Mar 25, 2016)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competions/1449/events/6/rounds/1/results
Hope there will be a video...
Many Nrs are probably going to be broken this Nats 
E: Now it is 3:08.59NR and 3:20.05 mean NR!


----------

